# Sergeant Jeffrey Greene



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Jeffrey Wayne Greene*
Union County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 19, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran
Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 11/19/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Charged
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Sergeant Jeffrey Greene was killed when his patrol car was crushed by a tractor trailer on U.S. 74 at Sutherland Avenue.

The tractor trailer overturned when it attempted to avoid rear-ending a tanker truck that was stopped at the light in the right travel lane. The tractor trailer struck another car and then landed on top of Sergeant Greene's patrol car while he was stopped in a turn lane, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

The driver of the tractor trailer was transported to a local hospital and charged with misdemeanor death by vehicle.

Sergeant Greene was a veteran of both the U.S. Air Force and U.S. Marine Corps. He had served with the Union County Sheriff's Office for 10 years and is survived by his wife, two daughters, and five grandchildren.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Eddie Cathey
Union County Sheriff's Office
3344 Presson Road
Monroe, NC 28112

Phone: (704) 283-3844

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22275-sergeant-jeffrey-wayne-greene#ixzz3JYYzvPu5


----------

